# MC called me after a year.... STBX confused!



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Hello again - I have not posted in a while, but needed to update!!

My STBX and I have been separated for 2 years and in the final stages of our divorce. 

STATS: Married 17 years, 1 daughter - 13 - STBX had 2 affairs starting in 2008. I was completely blindsided when receiving a call in 2009 from his mistress telling me of the 1 yr affair. Went to MC and tried to work on marriage. Ex never acted truly remorseful but said he was sorry and we went on with our marriage.. Shaky but together. 

2010/2011 - ex started texting "jokes" with a barmaid that became more and more involved. 

May 2011 - kicked him out. We tried again with new MC for 3 sessions. I told him I could not go to MC any longer without cutting all ties and showing proof bar tramp was gone. MC agreed. Of course, no proof came. Filed for divorce and in final stages. 

2013 - This past week, I got a call from MC asking to come see her. I asked her what this is about and told her I did want to be blindsided with any news, etc. She said I would not. 

Curiosity got the best of me so I went. MC asked how I was, if I saw any chance of saving marriage and told me ex still loved me, was not happy with bartramp, had cheated on her several times (no surprise) and that she felt he was working on himself and thought if I opened the door that he would be able to work on marriage. 

I told her I had never heard an apology, never got one snippet of sorrow or respect and he had never asked for foregiveness. 
Of course she said he told her he did all these things and I was just unwilling to forgive. More lies!! 

I am guessing he is trying to manipulate MC now to see him as the good guy.

Been there done that...

WTF???


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Send an email to the MC that you are DONE with discussing your NOW-DEAD marriage! Tell her that your disabusing her of your STBXH's lies (that he apologized, that he was sorrowful, that he asked for forgiveness, blah, blah, blah) should now preclude ANY MORE interference in YOUR life from either STBXH or MC.

The very idea that he would tell the MC all this horseshyt (but never tell YOU...cuz he knows you'd know he's full of it...but he's hoping MC can 'convince' you.........it makes my blood boil !!) Honestly he's a POS who CHEATS repeatedly, CHEATS on the CHEATERS he's cheating with....and wants you back?!? Why? So you can 'nurse' him through his social diseases? He's a giant *#&[email protected]#&$*#&$! That's what HE is.

You're SO MUCH BETTER OFF without him! (and he knows it, too!)

Watch that snake so he doesn't start working on your daughter (Mom won't forgive me, Mom won't let us be a family, blah, blah, blah.) Your ex is EVIL! And he sucks!


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Yes I totally agree. He was a nice guy in 1996 when we got married and had a happy marriage till 2007. Economy, his business failed and dads death did a number on his self esteem. Cheating thinking some scumbag could rub up against him and make him feel so much better. 
In the meantime, turned into a pathological liar. His family is appalled, friends never see him. Pathetic. 

I truly believe he knows the end is near and trying to punt. Losing health insurance, losing his 2 homes (forcing the sale of both in divorce) has not a dime to his name since he insists on keeping his company that does not make any money and is pissed at me for being able to afford things with my salary. 

Should have thought about where all the finances came from and where the stable life existed before he crapped all over us to pursue his love interests... 

Sad, I dont even recognize this man....


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

FrustratedFL said:


> Hello again - I have not posted in a while, but needed to update!!
> 
> My STBX and I have been separated for 2 years and in the final stages of our divorce.
> 
> ...


Is he fvcking the MC too?


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

:lol: good one.. with his track record, I would not be surprised the MC would be another knotch on the bed post. 

MC called him a coward and told me he had a sexual addiction. I use to always laugh when i would hear people having sexual addictions, thinking it was bull**** and lack of self control. 

Now I was actually in a MC office hearing these things about my own spouse. She said he was a really nice guy who made some horrible mistakes but still cared for me. Then I decided to read her a text that he sent me calling me a "greedy nasty pig" because I told him I was donating all the boxes of clothes he refuses to pick up from house. 

she was shocked and wrote down the comment to talk about it at there next session. 

I told her good luck with that...


----------



## zookeeper (Oct 2, 2012)

If I were you, I would not answer another call from this MC. Her approach seems similar to someone trying to recruit for Amway. Anything she can't tell you over the phone she doesn't need to tell you.

If you're done with your husband, you no longer need the MC. Period. Please tell me you didn't have to pay for this visit and she did not bill your insurance.


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Um...he went to MC for individual therapy and as such I am pretty sure she has violated Privacy laws by contacting you. His sessions are not for her to discuss with you and it is highly inappropriate. If he felt bad she should have encouraged him to speak with you, not done his leg work for him and frankly I would be considering a phone call to the licensure board after a meeting like that. It did not help him deal with his issues and definitely brought no benefit to you, if anything emotional duress. I would tell her never to contact you again.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

BFGURU - Yes she was IC for the last year after I refused to continue MC. I said the same thing to her ABOUT THE PRIVACY and she said he was aware of what would be discussed. 

I was curious after a year what she would want to discuss. I blame myself for going more so than the MC. I am glad I told her the truth about ex and gave her proof of texts,etc. Told her that I am not a liar no matter what has occurred with him. I do not lie. I have taken the high road in every situation since he moved out and always protected my daughter. My in laws are all close to me and invite me to all events instead of their own brother/son. It is very telling..

Looking forward to getting my divorce finalizing and getting on with my new life.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't believe a MC would call someone.. that is not their job....


----------

